# Topics > Robotics > Care robotics >  Bot Care, personal robotic assistant, Samsung Group, Samsung Town, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Developer - Samsung Group

----------


## Airicist

[CES 2021] Next Generation Robotics | Samsung

Jan 11, 2021




> How Samsung's robotics combine innovative hardware, and cutting-edge AI software, to create solutions that both care for you, and help you along the way, whether you’re at home or outside of it.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Samsung's CES 2021 robots will clean your house and pour you a glass of wine"
Two of the new robots are more futuristic, but one of Samsung's new Bots will be available in the US this year -- a robot vacuum that doubles as a home monitoring device.

by Shara Tibken 
January 11, 2021

"Catch Up on All the Exciting Announcements from Samsung’s CES 2021 Press Conference"

January 11, 2021

----------

